

Xkcd: tar - caffeinewriter
https://xkcd.com/1168/

======
laumars
Tar is one the less confusing commands in my opinion:

    
    
        CREATE:
        z = gzip
        c = create
    
        EXTRACT:
        x = extract
    
        AS ALWAYS:
        v = verbose
    
        AND LASTLY, ALWAYS INCLUDE
        f = file name
    

thus:

    
    
        tar zcfv filename.tar.gz folder
    

will create a tarball of folder.

    
    
        tar xfv filename.tar.gz
    

will extract a tarball.

Personally I find the _ps_ command much more confusing; which is only
compounded by the fact that GNU, BSD and SysV all have their own switches >.<

------
Zenst
Is tar that outdated thesedays - I'm showing my age as tar -xvf is ingrained
on my brain.

Now had the bomb need a something along the lines of uucp then even white
beards would be in trouble.

~~~
caffeinewriter
Haha. I'm a Linux Newbie, so the tar command is a daunting beast to me, yet a
necessary one. Thankfully, there's always man.

------
lutusp
For some reason, specifying "https" as in your link prevents the page from
displaying properly. Try this link instead:

<http://xkcd.com/1168/>

~~~
caffeinewriter
Hmm, not having that problem. Interesting.

~~~
mct
When accessing the page over HTTPS, Chrome is refusing to load the stylesheet
located at a non-HTTPS URL. ("[blocked] The page at <https://xkcd.com/1168/>
ran insecure content from <http://imgs.xkcd.com/static/styles_short_beta.css>
")

~~~
caffeinewriter
Ah, I told my browser to loosen up a bit. Not the best security practice, but
it keeps everything in check since I use HTTPS everywhere. It makes sense
though.

------
TheSisb2
I -always- end up having to google for that damn -zxvf string. Now that I
don't need it, I remember it. Go figure.

